# Living in nerja



## Iankay12 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, my partner and I have recently visited nerja and are thinking of moving in the future. Our plan is firstly a 3 month stay renting a small apartment in the town whilst we look for work. We are open to *ANY* type of work we can find from bar work to cleaning. We are not looking for anything special, just basic living and some income. I know prices have many variables, but we are looking for a very rough estimate for:

- price of food/groceries
- electricity/gas/water (does any of this get included in rent usually?)

Are there any requirements for a 3 month stay in Spain such as work permit, visa etc. we have had a look at some rent prices and found some that are very reasonable. Any other advice or information for a young couple would be great thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Iankay12 said:


> Hi, my partner and I have recently visited nerja and are thinking of moving in the future. Our plan is firstly a 3 month stay renting a small apartment in the town whilst we look for work. We are open to *ANY* type of work we can find from bar work to cleaning. We are not looking for anything special, just basic living and some income. I know prices have many variables, but we are looking for a very rough estimate for:
> 
> - price of food/groceries
> - electricity/gas/water (does any of this get included in rent usually?)
> ...


:welcome:

if you pretty much budget to live on the same amount you do in the UK, you won't be very far out

rents (like for like) do tend to be cheaper, but most people coming here will want access to a pool, so you'll like end up spending much the same on rent as you do in the UK - utilities aren't usually included except for holiday lets, and the rents are then that much higher - often you'll pay as much for a week as you would for a monthly rental

if you are EU citizens you don't need a visa or any other kind of permit for a 3 month stay - *if* you get work you'll need to get a NIE number & SS number & to register as resident

that's the problem though - with unemployment at 3x that of the UK -& more like 4x in the area you're looking at, finding work is unlikely

if you can financially afford to come for 3 months, treat it as a holiday & go back if you don't get work ...... then why not? You _might _just be lucky

if you can't afford it...........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nerja is lovely, the cost of living is a little bit less than the UK, but not much.. I cant understand why you'd want to do *any* kind of work tho??? You are more likely to get work in the UK that will pay you enough to live on at least, but there really isnt much work around in Spain. You'll have to join the queue for any work available

The best thing to do is go over for a holiday/fact finding mission and see what you can find. see how much things cost and have a look at properties and areas

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

There is massive unemployment, no social security so no help if you have no money left and I believe the rules have recently changed and you need proof of income to live there now about £400 a month each (someone will be along who knows more). If skilled and unskilled locals can't find work your chances are very slim I'm afraid, the situation is far worse than the UK.

If you have the money for a three month stay then as said, treat it as a holiday but do not burn your bridges in the UK for when you have to return.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bob_bob said:


> There is massive unemployment, no social security so no help if you have no money left and I believe the rules have recently changed and you need proof of income to live there now about £400 a month each (someone will be along who knows more). If skilled and unskilled locals can't find work your chances are very slim I'm afraid, the situation is far worse than the UK.
> 
> If you have the money for a three month stay then as said, treat it as a holiday but do not burn your bridges in the UK for when you have to return.


This is what bob bob is talking about http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...uirements-uk-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html Altho I think its still being "tweeked"????!!! But you will need an NIE, SS number, to be a resident and sign on the pardon to work legally. If you're a resident then you will need contracted employment to enable you to use Spanish health care. Those "carefree" days of moving to Spain, doing a bit of work to cover your costs are gone and the Spanish government are tightening up - they've had to since the economic crisis. So you will need to register, pay taxes and contribute. But I think you get 90 days, so thats a good time to simply enjoy a holiday maybe and have a look around???

You also need to be aware that in most cases a three month rental is considered a holiday rental and as such tends to be expensive, especially in the summer months and in the desirable areas. for example, my friend rented an apartment last winter for 600€ including bills (accept gas and it wasnt that desirable but a nice two bedroom place with use of a pool) for 6 months (they had to pay it all up front), that same apartment is going for 900€ a WEEK, excluding bills during the summer months, and that apparently is cheaper than it was last year????!!! That said, I'm sure there are places cheaper, but evenso, dont commit to any longer than you can reasonably afford to stay in if you cant guarantee work.

I'm going halves with these friends next winter on a larger place, but its not in the town and we will need a car I think. 


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> This is what bob bob is talking about http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...uirements-uk-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html Altho I think its still being "tweeked"????!!! But you will need an NIE, SS number, to be a resident and sign on the pardon to work legally. If you're a resident then you will need contracted employment to enable you to use Spanish health care. Those "carefree" days of moving to Spain, doing a bit of work to cover your costs are gone and the Spanish government are tightening up - they've had to since the economic crisis. So you will need to register, pay taxes and contribute. But I think you get 90 days, so thats a good time to simply enjoy a holiday maybe and have a look around???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, that's the one - but as you say, they don't need to do anything about that for 90 days, and they said a 3 month visit...............


as I said though, if by some miracle they _did_ find work, they'd have to register then


----------



## Iankay12 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

